# Hello and riding new board



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Since snowboarding has been my main interest in the winter for the last 15 years or so, I figured I should finally find a good snowboarding forum. I live in New England, and I’m familiar with about 85% of the resorts in the area. My personal favorite is Jay Peak, although I have not been back there in a few years now. I am not a park rider, so I guess that classifies me as a freerider. I’m 6-0 feet, 195lbs. My current setup is a Neversummer Premier F1, Ride Spi bindings (about 4 years old now), and Burton Sabbath boots (about 6 years old). I also have a good friend in Tahoe, so I try to get out there for a week when I can.

I bought the Premier F1 (168) at the end of last season after riding a Ride Timeless for the last 6-7 years. Before that, I rode a Burton Supermodel(s) for a couple seasons. And before that I had the first year Burton Custom (159). I wish I had kept that board. Well anyway, the whole rocker thing was unheard of to me until I was looking for a new board towards the end of last season. I ended up going with the Premier based on my riding style and very good overall reviews. I was able to get two days on the Premier in early April - one day at Tuckerman’s Ravine and the next day at Wildcat. I absolutely loved the board. It was quicker edge to edge than the Timeless, my only complaint with this board. And it reminded me of the old Supermodel, but stiffer, which was my main complaint with that board. 

I now see that Neversummer has gone with their rocker design for the Premier, so I have been wondering if I jumped the gun a bit. I have read a lot of opinions about rocker, so I guess the only way to settle it in my mind is to try one myself. I am hoping that NS will be somewhere in New England this winter, so I can demo one. I sent an email off to NS to see if there are any plans to be in the area.

Anyway, it has been some interesting reading and a good resource for future upgrades. :thumbsup:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Never summer has the SL-R and Evo-R if you want to go softer.


----------

